# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Supersonics



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (43-19)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *T. Thomas* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​






 * @*


















* Seattle Supersonics* *(25-38) *​

*PG * *L. Ridnour* - *SG* *R. Allen* -* SF* *R. Lewis* - *PF* *C. Wilcox * - *C* *J. Petro *


*
Sonics Individual Stats*​





*Tuesday, March 14th - 10PM ET/8PM MT - Key Arena - Seattle, WA​ *








* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *107.8 42.4 26.5 * 
*Opponents*- *101.3 45.4 18.1 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.7* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.3* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.9 * 
*FG%* *B. Diaw 52.1 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.3 * 
*3PT% * *L. Barbosa  48.3* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 







*Blazers Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Seattle* *101.7 39.4 19.9 * 
* Opponents* *106.0 40.3 23.9 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring**  R. Allen  24.9 * 
*Rebounds* *N. Collison* *5.5 * 
* Assists * *L. Ridnour 6.8 * 
*FG%* *R. Lewis 47.0 * 
* FT%* *R. Allen * *90.9*
*3PT%* *R. Allen 40.3 * 
*Blocks* *R. Lewis 0.7 * 
*Steals* *L. Ridnour  1.6*​


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> *PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -
> * SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*


Damn he's good :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

nwt said:


> Damn he's good :biggrin:



LOL

oopsy


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

lol. Marion good enough to let us play 4 on 5.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn straight. lol

Suns win 129-120. Wish we held em down more damnit

Marion back on track 24 pts, 11 rebs, 2 assists

Bell had 25 pts 4 assists. 10-13 and 5-8 from 3. I guess he was all right from that collison.

Nash and Thomas both had 23 pts of their own haha. Nash just 8 assists :curse: 

Diaw scored 16 and had 7 assists, 9 rebounds.


Sonics-Suns


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Diaw owns my soul.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Diaw owns my soul.



yeah, well, Diaw owns my ....


lol


----------



## NWdivisionCHAMPS (Nov 8, 2005)

jees u guys owned the sonics lol. steve nash is just great... i would just give him isolation jumpshots he knocks those EVERY time!! dang.. well good game we couldn't do anything to stop u guys


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, was kind of hoping you guys would lose this game of all of them, just so we could gain ground on you tomorrow.

>.>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Well, was kind of hoping you guys would lose this game of all of them, just so we could gain ground on you tomorrow.
> 
> >.>


lol I knew you'd say that. You'll catch us in a back to back so we may be off a bit. I can't wait to watch. Good luck.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> lol I knew you'd say that. You'll catch us in a back to back so we may be off a bit. I can't wait to watch. Good luck.


We're catching them in a back-to-back as well lol... It'll be interesting to see if the game will turn into a shootout or a slugfest... Definately looking forward to it ^_^ GO SUNS!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> We're catching them in a back-to-back as well lol... It'll be interesting to see if the game will turn into a shootout or a slugfest... Definately looking forward to it ^_^ GO SUNS!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


I know what it's like to watch your team on a back to back. Anyway, may the less tired team win. :banana: 

Good luck. :angel:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm looking forward to an awesome game. I hope all the stops come out.

Marion with 30/20.
Nash with 20/15.
Diaw posting a triple double.
Brand going for a 40/15.
Kaman 20/20.

With the Suns winning in the end. One can only hope.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I'm looking forward to an awesome game. I hope all the stops come out.
> 
> Marion with 30/20.
> Nash with 20/15.
> ...


Maggete is getting better with each game, but Radmonovic seems to be losing his hot shooting.

I don't think Suns will win this game, unless the outside shot falls. If you guys hit your outside shots, then we lose. I think Dunleavy will go into a zone, making sure smaller guys are on the perimeter and the bigs stay in the center so there won't be anyone posterizing us.

At least that's what I think, the Suns are a good team, but this is the Clippers game to lose.

EDIT: Not saying we're going to beat the Suns, just a statement that with all the conditions, and the Suns coming off back to back, if the Suns still win then you guys are simply the better team hands down.


----------

